# Wie sah Ihr Spielverhalten 2005 aus?



## Administrator (30. Dezember 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## MegaBauer (30. Dezember 2005)

Die meiste Zeit mappen (HL2 und Mods), im Kreativpausen dann gute, lange Singleplayer (z.B. Civ4, TES) und natürlich Multiplayer-Shooter als Instpiration fürs Mappen (diverse HL2-Mods).


----------



## Solon25 (30. Dezember 2005)

Also das sah so aus das mich die Spiele die ich gespielt habe und noch spiele immer "gepackt" haben und ich kaum aufhören konnte zu spielen 

Oft erst früh um 6-7 Uhr zu Bett gegangen in den letzten 2 Wochen   

Hab davor aber 4 Monate gar nüscht am PC und an Konsolen nur mal wieder FF-7+9 gespielt, so nun wisst ihr es


----------



## Dumbi (30. Dezember 2005)

Da mich bis auf *Boiling Point* keines der Spiele in diesem Jahr richtig fesseln konnte, habe ich hauptsächlich wieder meine alten Lieblingsgames gezockt!


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Dezember 2005)

Bei mir war alles bunt durchgemischt, hab Spiele (fast) aller Genre gezockt. Online Rollenspiele (Guild Wars) aber nur, weil das monatlich nix gekostet hat, sonst hätte ichs auch nicht gespielt *g*

@Dumbi: Kann dir Psychonauts empfehlen, ist auch ein echt Klasse Spiel, dass sich sehr positiv von dem ganzen Einheitsbrei abhebt.


----------



## lordblizzard (31. Dezember 2005)

Shadow_Man am 31.12.2005 00:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir war alles bunt durchgemischt, hab Spiele (fast) aller Genre gezockt. Online Rollenspiele (Guild Wars) aber nur, weil das monatlich nix gekostet hat, sonst hätte ichs auch nicht gespielt *g*
> 
> @Dumbi: Kann dir Psychonauts empfehlen, ist auch ein echt Klasse Spiel, dass sich sehr positiv von dem ganzen Einheitsbrei abhebt.



Habe dieses Jahr die ganze Zeit PES4 gespielt    (dafür sind bei mir schon min. 100 Spielstunden draufgegangen...), dann phasenweise GTA: SA, Guild Wars, Civ4 und Sims2

Das sind glaub ich die wichtigsten...


----------



## skicu (31. Dezember 2005)

Da fehlt

[ ] gar nix gespielt.

bzw.

[ ] nur ab und an eine Runde Solitär


----------



## Blackout (31. Dezember 2005)

Vor April bunt gemischt, ab April für 5 Monate 2000 Stunden Everquest und ab da dann wieder bunt gemischt bzw ab November Battlefield 2 sehr viel und ab Dezember jetzt sehr viel Dark an Light Beta Settlers of Ganareth


----------

